# Favourite Pfurian?



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

With all the drama recently..lets spread a little love









Who are your favourite posters here?

Dannyboy
Dr zoidberg
Alan
Acestro
ESPMike
Exodus

All give good post









Lets hear yours


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

hmm none of the above

blacksunshine and lastgreengarden are the two fav people to me


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

I like them all but ace is probably my fav due to originality and time he can spend on here even though he's supposed to have a real job. Some of the others don't have as much time to spend on here yet ace seems to be here everyday...


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

HHMMM-
Exodus
Winkster
ace
slkr
tink
tibs
jewelz
Frank
BS
C6
KOK
DA
ESP
Fattykins
Yak
That fool Silence
crosshairs
Dippy
Oh yeah and that darn Hippy too!!!
Too many actually-the list could go on and on and on







But there is a few of mine!!!

And sorry to those i have missed-There is many of them I know!!!


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

oh yer, forgot taylor, tibs and crosshair too


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

im pretty found of AKS too. a shorter list is of members I dont like

im pretty found of AKS too. a shorter list is of members I dont like


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

lol I agree , It's a FAR FAR shorter list of members I don't like.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

ggrrrr damn wireless makes me repost

I love u to devon btw mise well use this wasted post for something useful


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

thebluyak said:


> im pretty found of AKS too. a shorter list is of members I dont like


HEHEHE-Thanks man-Problems though-LOL







I got it the first time!!!


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

ive noticed with the threats of automatic member suspensions for 24 hours if people are a pain has really started to shut some of the members up that like to cause problems


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

thebluyak said:


> ive noticed with the threats of automatic member suspensions for 24 hours if people are a pain has really started to shut some of the members up that like to cause problems


It's been needed for quite some time too-


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Somebody likes me.









I like almost everyone, but some of my favorite posters are...

Acestro
KQ
CrocKeeper
Nismo Driver
AKS
Devon Amazon
Dannyboy

Alot more names Im forgetting some off the top of my bed. Im sure after surfing for a couple minutes Ill be back to add to my list.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

ESPMike said:


> Somebody likes me.:laugh:
> 
> I like almost everyone, but some of my favorite posters are...
> 
> ...


I here ya there Mike-I am sad to say I forgot you on my list too!!!!Too many to actually list them all I guess


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

i like all of you people but the people who helped me the most were... BluYak, BlackSunshine, MikFLeye, AKSkirmish, and that freak gasoline accident guy haha

peace!

keep kicking ass guys!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

My all time favorite posters are in no particuar order and leaving many out , jerry_plakyda, DippyEggs, Frank, GG, NIKE , Karen , Innes ,DonH and everyone posted in this thread. 
The most* important * members are the new guys, they need understanding and help,not finger pointing and abuse. Remember we were all new once
Support Pfury , help a New Member.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

you are all my favorite members.... to receive insults and beatdowns from


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

my favorite member was probably msstevens100 for his story involving gasoline and piranhas.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

lol I can say I like everysingle person that replyed in this thread, skunk ace exo everyone. But we have so many members here it would take hours to go through the list and post the ones we like and dont like.
If im an ass to someone its nothing personnal. Me and slck were going at it in one thread then in live chat talking like best friends. What happens in the thread stays in the thread and outside of that everyone likes for the most part everyone else and would gladly help them save their P's life if they could


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

thebluyak said:


> lol I can say I like everysingle person that replyed in this thread, skunk ace exo everyone. But we have so many members here it would take hours to go through the list and post the ones we like and dont like.
> If im an ass to someone its nothing personnal. Me and slck were going at it in one thread then in live chat talking like best friends. *What happens in the thread stays in the thread *and outside of that everyone likes for the most part everyone else and would gladly help them save their P's life if they could


Thats the first rule of thread club


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

i would take a bullet for almost any of you guys.... the chance it wasnt one of you holding the gun to begin with: slim to none but...


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

yeah i suck


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

Croc keeper is amazing and hell ill even say I like check ya self


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

lol thanks man.....i think


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Louie D said:


> yeah i suck


You were in my second tier of favourite posters, face it kid, you didnt make the cut

try again next year


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

Devon Amazon said:


> yeah i suck


You were in my second tier of favourite posters, face it kid, you didnt make the cut

try again next year








[/quote]

brb


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

OMG how could I forget Dippy!!! He is like my plant idol. When I dont know an answer I ask him lol


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

ahahahahaahahahahahahaha

/realizes there is a smiley to do this


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Louie D said:


> yeah i suck


You were in my second tier of favourite posters, face it kid, you didnt make the cut

try again next year








[/quote]

brb









[/quote]
Duuuuuude


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

hell Ill say it

I LOVE FIDO!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

thebluyak said:


> hell Ill say it
> 
> I LOVE FIDO!


Yeah Fido-the mis understood!!!!He's a kewl cat too!!!!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

bullsnake has neat sh*t, jewelz comes up with the funny, innes, aksirmish for his guns/knifes, hyphen for martial arts,i like a lot of posters, but hard to list em all because they all contribute different flavors.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I like everyone on the site.

There is an amazing amount of thought provoking threads that I enjoy conversing in, let alone many members who I've become pretty close with!
I even have a new friend that I hang out with! Now that is cool..LOL

But ya much love to Winkyee, thebluyak, AKS, C0rey, DA, mdrs, JustJosh, Humanburger, Judazz, thecrock, svtcon, tink, nick, mrHani, boy this could go on for hours..
Not to mention PJeff, cue, CROSS, Ex0, 2pir2, theriz, Rockin, BSun, fatty, GG.. forget it, too many to list.. and yeah, even Danny.

If I forgot someone, sorry, there are too many of ya here.. What a great site.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

there is a large list of members i like for different reasons. the most respectable are probably grosse gurke, acestro and crockeeper. they seem to have the most illustrious careers as far as aniamsl are concerned, yet don't have their heads up their asses. that's a very favorable trait, lol.

but the list of members that i like is very long and i wouldn't want someone to feel bad because they got left out.


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Louie D said:


> yeah i suck


You were in my second tier of favourite posters, face it kid, you didnt make the cut

try again next year








[/quote]

brb









[/quote]

I feel your pain man, I feel your pain.


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

I dont have the longest list cause for some reason I dont remember posters by their name, rather their avatar so when they change it it really fucks with me~!

Anyway my list

JD7.62 hehe
Scrap500
AKSkirmish
Scrappy
R1 (the liberal scumbag but gun nut from Mass.):rasp:
Acestro...hes smart!
Croc Keeper because of his reccent thread on the Constitution
Many more but like I said I dont remember names but avatars!

Oh and.....

...

...

Dannyboy!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2006)

That pic is effin nasty, you're off my list :laugh:

Neal, GG, Winks, Dips, ESP, AKS, Judazzz, G23. ...Im even starting to like this blueyak fellow!

Like everyone else, I have a ton of friends on here and very few legit enemies. I love ya'll!



> Dannyboy!!!


My opposite twin


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

YES i made dannys list lol


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Just a short list.

DannyBoy17
Puff
Crazyklown89 (even though he hardly posts now)
Louie D
AKSkirmish
Devon Amazon
Alan


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

I just rejoined the site but kingofkings i think it is is pretty kool blueyak and blacksunshine o and nismo are a few guys i banter with and grosse cuz he helped me get back in!

i didn excpect to make any list so no wrist slitting here!


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2006)

^People shouldnt feel bad about that tho, I mean we have a solid commnity here, most the people on my "list" were just people who Ive had fights with and learned to like em more because of it. Or just people that have been around here for a while.

I love PygoFanatic aswell! And who can forget Childawg...future forum leader IMO









Man, there are just so many damn good members on this site, I'd love to share a beer with most of ya.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

for all those lists I made









for those I didnt


















I think every member brings something diffrent to the table. The membership is what makes a forum great and Im happy to say this is a GREAT forum. 
Ive even had the privilidge to meet many awesome from this board face to face, back51, appot05, bioteach, chompchomp and xiiato.


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

like danny said if any of you guys live anywhere near me let me kno id love to have a few brews...just imagine really talkin without a censor, just think of the sick sh*t we would talk about haha


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Thanks, Danny!







I honestly did not expect to make a list, but I'm glad I did and that you had that to say about me!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Im old school.

I enojyed Convos with:
ElTwitcho
Yorkie
Mr Harley
Hyphy Too.
How can I have foregotten AKS!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)




----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

I would personally like to thank Danny for being the only person to admitting that I am cool. Everybody else must have simply forgotten about the Fanatic One. ESPMike...very disappointed. All the RIP moments...









acestro
Danny
KingofKings (TheGame...and I think his name also used to be BrutusBeefcake)
slckr
BlackSunshine
CrocKeeper
Bullsnake
b_ack
Taylor for his zeal for piranhas
Mr. Hannibal for the same reason
KumbayaQueen
JerryPlakyda
AKSkirmish

Um...I tried not to leave anybody out on that list. If I did forget somebody...then theres probably a reason for it.

Jokes, jokes as Danny would say.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Man, that's hard, I love ya all, even the dirty hippies who haven't got a clue about the enemy at their gates waiting to slice them in half in the name of Allah...

First few that come to mind, tho:

JD7.62 
nismo driver
Mdrs
hastatus
exodus
akskirmish
bullsnake
dannyboy
twitch
gordeez
tink
sunshine
pink dragon
wb
puff
louie
devon
wink
esp
skunk
fatty
check...

Man, there are too many of you mo-fo's...much love for ya all

acestro
slckr
BlackSunshine
b_ack

The list just never ends


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

so no1 is down for a few brews in the new york new jersey area? of course ud have to get it tho cuz im only 18 and all


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

oldnavycb said:


> so no1 is down for a few brews in the new york new jersey area? of course ud have to get it tho cuz im only 18 and all


Ha, hook up an old man like me with some of you gf's 18 yr old friends and I'll get you a keg of vodka.

Lol. F*ck, where did the time go?


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

Ha i def got some 18 year old friends if thats a keg of absolut non of the cheat shi* and u got urself a deal!


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

oldnavycb said:


> Ha i def got some 18 year old friends if thats a keg of absolut non of the cheat shi* and u got urself a deal!


you have much to learn grasshopper. Absolut is absolutely disgusting. If you want a good tasting vodka for a decent price might I suggest some Rain 1995 Harvest.


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Or Grey Goose or Belvedere or Ketel One..


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

not heard of it best vodka to date...grey goose and kettle one...but when i dont got that kinda money i go absolut or majorska<if ur not familiar DONT b it is like poison in a bottle!


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Wow, lemme start here

Danny
Bullsnake
Acestro
Devon
Nismo
Childawg
B_ack
Black Sun
Jewelz
AKS
Dippy
Taylor

So many more, IMO this site is really not the best one for information, or a kind informative member base, but what makes P-fury so special is this group of members we have here.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

As I read everyones replies I realize I like almost everyone on this board. I'll admit there are those few sparatic members, but most of them dont last very long. I think thats what makes the lounge so cool. Plenty of people either dont keep p's or have stopped since joining the board, but we can maintain the relationships we have established with members here and continue to enjoy conversation with all the great people here. Seriously the people on this board are great. Just a fish forum...I think not.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Winkyee is a cool guy on and off the site.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

See, we do like eachother

this thread makes me feel warm and fuzzy


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

I have many alliances on this board and they know who they are... My favorite member of all-time is KingofKings!


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

Devon Amazon said:


> See, we do like eachother
> 
> this thread makes me feel warm and fuzzy


blimey!

well i love you all and i propose a 'virtual' group hug


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

alan said:


> See, we do like eachother
> 
> this thread makes me feel warm and fuzzy


blimey!

well i love you all and i propose a 'virtual' group hug








[/quote]

we have to be nice atleast once in the year


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

My fav members are ANY one in Team EASY

I also like

Slckr
Fido
Taylor
Hannibal

And that handsome devil Trigga LOL


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

My fav members are ANY one in Team EASY

I also like

Slckr
Fido
Taylor
Hannibal

And that handsome devil Trigga LOL

EDIT: I left MANY out, just really lazy right now so dont feel bad.


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

haha im surprised the attitude is like this a long time ago most members wanted 2 rip eachothers heads off!

question where has innes been? judazz? krazyklown? i miss those guys


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

oldnavycb said:


> haha im surprised the attitude is like this a long time ago most members wanted 2 rip eachothers heads off!
> 
> question where has innes been? judazz? krazyklown? i miss those guys


U didnt hear?? I guess while you were away you missed it


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

didnt hear what??


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

lol no idea. I think they were gone before I registered

judazzz isnt, he is on the ballet for MOTM


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

haha o i thought u were gunna say like they were al banned for something crazy haha na they were all call as hell there were so many kool guys back in the day...but there is alot more people now and alot more topics to get into to


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

indeed. I was gone for a long time. I just came back to the site like a month and a half ago


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

oldnavycb said:


> haha im surprised the attitude is like this a long time ago most members wanted 2 rip eachothers heads off!
> 
> question where has innes been? judazz? krazyklown? i miss those guys


Innes has his own fish forum now. Judazzz JUST came back after being gone for quite some time. Krazyklown...I dunno, he just doesn't come around anymore I guess.

Thanks to everyone that had me on their list. I agree, this site has some amazingly helpful members, so I don't think I could even make a list myself.








~Taylor~


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

of course we love you taylor

your neutral for everything


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

taylorhedrich said:


> haha im surprised the attitude is like this a long time ago most members wanted 2 rip eachothers heads off!
> 
> question where has innes been? judazz? krazyklown? i miss those guys


Innes has his own fish forum now. Judazzz JUST came back after being gone for quite some time. Krazyklown...I dunno, he just doesn't come around anymore I guess.

Thanks to everyone that had me on their list. I agree, this site has some amazingly helpful members, so I don't think I could even make a list myself.








~Taylor~
[/quote]

thanks for the catchup i was wondering when one of them was gunna pop into a thread. what caused innes to jump on a new site he could have easily just modded here? and krazyklown juss disappeared weird


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

too many to mention..









some are missed though...


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Awww I made some lists! I like all you guys. even the ones of you I don't like i like you too because you give me something to dislike. And strangely I like that.


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

that guy psrotten,

hes a [email protected]#[email protected]$

dammit i hate that bastard


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

All of the members who helped me become more educated on the care for my Ps.

Mr. Hannibal

Black Sunshine and sum more have helped me on a lot of subjects like feeding and such.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

It's more that I have more in common and talk easier with:

ë§pnmlkë
ace
coc (crockeeper)
nipples (psrotten)
fido .. sometimes








and SOMETIMES ... slckr ... that is when he's not drunk and stupid.

As for everyone else ... I dont hate you, I just dont know you.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i didnt make even 1 list........ not even urs danny.

and for that i hate everyone EQUALLY


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

My favorite would have to be Hastatus, with out him, we would all be confused on what it is that's swimming around in our tanks at home. He has helped me a ton and I'm sure I'll continue to pick his brain for the rest of the time I'm in this hobby. Thanks Frank for being a piranha geek!


----------



## bigman8258 (Aug 23, 2004)

i like ya piranha guy dan







..............LOL 
na id have to say the most helpful people to me were 
hollywood
grosse gurke
dr.exum.

but just cool people i like 
skunkbud420
silentbob (new member)
ASSCLOWN
and crap i dont know reallly just started getting
hooked on p-fury. id say i like everyone who takes
the time to sit down and help a complete stranger 
with a problem. if there were more p-fury members in the world
this damn war wouldnt be going on cause everyone would
be spending to much time on there fish!! right!!!!

Brian


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

oldnavycb said:


> what caused innes to jump on a new site he could have easily just modded here?


Innes has had his own site for about 3 years (aquatic-forums.com)

He still posts here and only recently stepped down from the non piranha team


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Being here so long there are a ton of people I would consider friends...and contrary to what some might think...I cant think of anyone I dislike. 
I would have to say that my closest friend on the site is Nick (serrapygo)...mainly because of our drunken exploits


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

Trigga said:


> My fav members are ANY one in Team EASY
> 
> I also like
> 
> ...


thanks mate


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

I think everyone here in Pfury is f*cking cool. I'm seriously hooked on this site. Although I do not comment much, I enjoy reading what everyone has to say.Additionally..... I'd like to say that I learn A LOT from all of you, believe it or not. At the same time you people are entertaining! You guys rock!

>Thank you Fattykins for making me a Pfurian! =)


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

THANKS to a few of yous!!

People I enjoy talking to:

g2
espmike
exodus
scrap
dannyboy- like our arguements
mdrs
kofkings

a few others can't think of off the top of my head

much love to all though...great site indeed


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

This is too easy; no one









Pac


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2006)

PacmanXSA said:


> This is too easy; no one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too bad we all love you, baby :nod:


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> This is too easy; no one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too bad we all love you, baby :nod:















[/quote]

Yeah, I did forget myself









Thanks for reminding me baby!

Pac


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

alan said:


> My fav members are ANY one in Team EASY
> 
> I also like
> 
> ...


thanks mate

:laugh:
[/quote]

LOL new i forgot someone


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

Doctorvtech although I haven't seen him around for awhile.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

love you all


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

I'd have to choose Gross Gurke for now just based on reading posts througout the year.


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

lastgreengarden said:


> i like all of you people but the people who helped me the most were... BluYak, BlackSunshine, MikFLeye, AKSkirmish, *and that freak gasoline accident guy * haha
> 
> peace!
> 
> keep kicking ass guys!


Yesss i'm cool! I feel the love.









It's a great community but if I had to say the poeple whom I would most like to chill and have a beer with... B_ack, Gordeez, Twitch, G23, User, Devon, Danny and Puff.

oh yeah hyphen and espmike too. Much love.

oh and drew


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

like i said before, i await the day we can all hang out and have a beer or 10... anybody wana go to vegas in a few months?!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

/feels the love










I enjoy the original RIP team, Crockeeper, Bullsnake and b_ack can be funny too! Childawg and Tink are great in non-p, Tibs has been getting better and better there too.



psrotten said:


> that guy psrotten,
> 
> hes a [email protected]#[email protected]$
> 
> dammit i hate that bastard


ahahhaha. Nippleworms.


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> like i said before, i await the day we can all hang out and have a beer or 10... anybody wana go to vegas in a few months?!


VEGAS sounds like a plan to me and id def take u up on a beer or 10


----------



## randomhero (Mar 29, 2004)

freakgasolinefightaccident said:


> i like all of you people but the people who helped me the most were... BluYak, BlackSunshine, MikFLeye, AKSkirmish, *and that freak gasoline accident guy * haha
> 
> peace!
> 
> keep kicking ass guys!


Yesss i'm cool! I feel the love.









It's a great community but if I had to say the poeple whom I would most like to chill and have a beer with... B_ack, Gordeez, Twitch, G23, User, Devon, Danny and Puff.

oh yeah hyphen and espmike too. Much love.

oh and drew
[/quote]

I love how freakgasolinefightaccident always uses the Michael Jackson icon. LoL it makes me laugh every time i see it.


----------



## kigrind (Sep 28, 2006)

I love you.


----------



## mikfleye (Jul 27, 2006)

only one person likes me









i thought for a new member i was fairly helpful, o well i still like you guys


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I believe everyone here at pfury is cool and really don't have many problems or any problems with anyone here. I'm one of those laid back people in real life I get along with everyone and don't have any enemies at all. This list isn't my entire list, but what I can think of right now before my meeting. These are some of my favorite posters:

freakgasolinefightaccident
mashunter
exodus
dannyboy
gordeez
mr freez
harley
wes
pygofanatic
jewelz
bullsnake
winkeye
acesto
espmike
kingofkings
apott05
truballa
louieD
grossegurke
hyphen
tink
twitcho
taylorhedrich
corey
scrap
chilidog
AK
Crosshairs
Nismo
Xenon
Pink dragon
Stuart Danger
Slckr
ABB
Devon Amazon
Tibs
alan
Dippy
HumanBurger


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

The person who has helped me out the most and have much respect for is DonH - knows his stuff!
I also enjoy reading posts from some of the greats like- (no particular order)

















_plakyda
DippyEggs
Innes
grossegurke
mashunter
Fido
PacmanXSA
exodus
hyphen
jewelz
bullsnake
tink
truballa
acestro
twitcho
Nismo
Xenon
taylorhedrich
mr freez
harley
gordeez


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

GG is all right I _guess_


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

damn i could make a really long list, actually it would take a long time cause i cant remember how everys name appear.. 
honeslty wether i agree or disagree with people i like most of teh peopel tahtpost here since most of us are capable of holding a thoughtful interesting debate or discussion..

i know im missingsome from the list.. there are some noobies that have been pretty cool lately as well...

mashunter
exodus
dannyboy
hemi
louieD
grossegurke
hyphen
tink
twitcho
taylorhedrich
corey
scrap
AK
Crosshairs
freakgasolinefightaccident
Xenon
Pink dragon
Stuart Danger
b_ack51
Slckr
ABB
Devon Amazon
Tibs
alan
Dippy
gordeez
pygofanatic
jewelz
bullsnake
winkeye
acesto
lucy (luciferzone)
espmike
kingofkings
pastor jeff
joeyd


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

I'm so down with this lovethread. I realized I forgot to give shoutouts and love to so many posters that crack me the f*ck up. Nismo, Bullsnake and Jewelz, you guys are responsable for alot of my soiled underpants that are caused by laugher. COrey and AK, you guys are so friendly and good natured. McFly, you also seem like you're gonna fit in really good here, you just need some time to sink in to people's brains. Biggest shoutout for info when I was new to the site is LEMMYWINKS! LEMMY WHAT HAPPENED TO YOU MAN, COME BACK!? Oh yeah, Dracofish!? You are the dopest photographer ever, please come back and post on the site. Much love to all of pfury.

Randomhero, this one is for you


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

freakgasolinefightaccident said:


> I'm so down with this lovethread. I realized I forgot to give shoutouts and love to so many posters that crack me the f*ck up. Nismo, Bullsnake and Jewelz, you guys are responsable for alot of my soiled underpants that are caused by laugher. COrey and AK, you guys are so friendly and good natured. McFly, you also seem like you're gonna fit in really good here, you just need some time to sink in to people's brains. Biggest shoutout for info when I was new to the site is LEMMYWINKS! LEMMY WHAT HAPPENED TO YOU MAN, COME BACK!? Oh yeah, Dracofish!? You are the dopest photographer ever, please come back and post on the site. Much love to all of pfury.
> 
> Randomhero, this one is for you


Oh man i forgot to put you on my list!!!!









your username reminds me of zoolander :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2006)

ME2!!!!11!!!1one!!!!


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

Best part of Zoolander is the lil black guys whos mugatus assistant i crack up when he yells at him about the coffee and the guy cowers like a lil puppy


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> damn i could make a really long list, actually it would take a long time cause i cant remember how everys name appear..
> honeslty wether i agree or disagree with people i like most of teh peopel tahtpost here since most of us are capable of holding a thoughtful interesting debate or discussion..
> 
> i know im missingsome from the list.. there are some noobies that have been pretty cool lately as well...
> ...


 ssweet he saved the best for last


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

oldnavycb said:


> Best part of Zoolander is the lil black guys whos mugatus assistant i crack up when he yells at him about the coffee and the guy cowers like a lil puppy


lol

"your mistake indeeeeeed"


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

haha how great is that


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Just for you oldnavycb

Farty and bloated


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

Devon Amazon said:


> Just for you oldnavycb
> 
> Farty and bloated


I think im going to get a urinary tract infection from holding myself back from pissing my pants

That is probally one of the funniest parts of any movie i can think of


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

I don't have a favourite, but a few names are more easy to remember than other ones.

Jewelz, Dannyboy, Tinkerbelle, Gordeez, FreakGasoline, Slckr, Acestro, Sunshine, Bullsnake, Judazzz, Nismo, Dracofish, Mettle, Thebluyak, BlackSunshine, Devon Amazon, ElTwitcho, PacmanXSA, Fido.

Oh yeah, anyone remember Braveheart ?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

/









D-boy, Twitcho, Puff, and most of the Canadians are cool too!

I'm forgetting gobs of folks.

That strange Drew-booty guy..... or was it Dippybooty?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

I miss braveheart, he rarely posts here anymore...and BOBME.


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

ye were did BOBME go?? that frigen bannana haunted my dreams


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

ace in the non piranha section,i dont reallly pay attention to your lounge post

i liked Kfizzly and all the people i used to know from the chat


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

Damn, how coul di ferget you!?!?

Gutz

Nis

hemi...

havent heard much of Hemi lately

Where is Pastor Jeff as well?


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

In no particular order....

B ack
Hyphen
Jewelz
Bullsnake
Tink
Acestro
Twitcho
Nismo
Xenon
Taylorhedrich
Freez
Gordeez
Alan
Judazzz
Hemi
Gut
Louie D
Devon
AK
Esp
Danny
Scrap
ABB
Kizly

And







to all of you as well for forgetting about me...

I stop posting for a few days to attend my sisters wedding and nobody remembered me









:insert pic of Louie D's wrist here:


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Some members i like and respect: hastatus, GG, Judazzz, harrykaa, jerry_plakyda, taylorhedrich, ABB, Xenon, Crockeeper, DippyEggs, Winkyee, Raptor, HOLLYWOOD... and many many more i didn't forgot but i'm too lazy to write their names...







!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i didnt make one list...............

thats it im cutting myself


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> i didnt make one list...............
> 
> thats it im cutting myself


HAHAHA


















sorry just found that awesome!


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> i didnt make one list...............
> 
> thats it im cutting myself


me too







like staying in the shadows


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

I made my own list so ha to you guys


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

KumbiaQueens said:


> It's more that I have more in common and talk easier with:
> 
> ë§pnmlkë
> ace
> ...


aw gee _thanks_ Sandra... I'm not on your list







What about all of our late nights in the chat together? huh?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Bake at 98.6° said:


> In no particular order....
> 
> B ack
> Hyphen
> ...


Opps sorry, I kinda just went through the lounge trying to remember people's usernames. Totally forgot the only other person on HT.

By the way I'M NUMBER 1 I'M NUMBER 1


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

Scrap5000 said:


> Man, that's hard, I love ya all, even the dirty hippies who haven't got a clue about the enemy at their gates waiting to slice them in half in the name of Allah...
> 
> First few that come to mind, tho:
> 
> ...


where's Me?


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

WilliamBradley said:


> First few that come to mind, tho:
> 
> wb


where's Me?








[/quote]

I'm guessing you're WB.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

G23.40SW said:


> First few that come to mind, tho:
> 
> wb


where's Me?








[/quote]

I'm guessing you're WB.








[/quote]


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

/also enjoys Freez and Raptor

/is forgetting tons of good members

But this thread is cool to remind me of how many members that post cool sh*t!


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

WilliamBradley said:


> where's Me?


You're def on my list WB.


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

SORRY BAKE HOW Could i forget you

:slits wrists:


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Keep posting the love you slags

I want me a HOF thread


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

we should all gather in a circle and sing the P-fury song.

well first we need to make a pfucy song.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

BlackSunshine said:


> we should all gather in a circle and sing the P-fury song.
> 
> well first we need to make a pfucy song.


This suits our diverse memberbase

Young man!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Devon Amazon said:


> Keep posting the love you slags
> 
> I want me a HOF thread


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

im not a favorite pfurian







I feel insulted... :,(

I vote...akskirmish and trigga as my favorite pfurians. oh, and spaz (cause damn hes funny when he fights..."i tell you") and the person I can't remember who has a pic of a girl leaning on a wall...slck!!

not in any specific order:

gar
trigga
slck
akskirmish

and you folks out there as well. I hold no prejudices or grudges (exept for packrat)


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Devon Amazon said:


> we should all gather in a circle and sing the P-fury song.
> 
> well first we need to make a pfucy song.


This suits our diverse memberbase

Young man!
[/quote]

You know I heard one of our members was in that group.

View attachment 107570


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm surprised to see that not many people chose Judazzz as their favorite. I personally think he is one of the coolest members on the site who is usually mellow and VERY helpful. What other member can be gone for a long time, come back, be nominated for MOTM and is almost winning the contest? At this point it looks like it with be either him or Jerry.
~Taylor~


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

Brandon Rodgers said:


> My favorite would have to be Hastatus, with out him, we would all be confused on what it is that's swimming around in our tanks at home. He has helped me a ton and I'm sure I'll continue to pick his brain for the rest of the time I'm in this hobby. Thanks Frank for being a piranha geek!


i would say haststus
dawgz has hooked it up
penicilianpete and uncle rico, met them both


----------



## Doddridge (Aug 7, 2006)

Azog and MDRS :rasp: you guys rock








and on a side note WTF. i didnt make any1's list







. NOOOOOOOOOOOO! lol jk you guys are all great.







except for ancestro for making that heads up thread. lol :laugh: thanks for making team RIP so i could rip the idea btw :rasp:


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> you are all my favorite members.... to receive insults and beatdowns from


Wow its amazing just how much I agree with this guy.


----------



## mikfleye (Jul 27, 2006)

id go with

hastasus
acestro
dawgz
taylorhedrich
grosse gurke

and a crapload others that are on here, thats a very short list


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> I'm surprised to see that not many people chose Judazzz as their favorite. I personally think he is one of the coolest members on the site who is usually mellow and VERY helpful. *What other member can be gone for a long time, come back, be nominated for MOTM and is almost winning the contest?* At this point it looks like it with be either him or Jerry.
> ~Taylor~


You bring up a great point. He JUST came back from being gone for months. What has he done in that time hes been back compared to what someone liek Jerry or Wink has doen in the time hes been gone? Sorry, jonas is a great member but hes been away for christ sakes.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

well there are loads of people i would add to my list, in fact so many im bound to miss out many of them so if thats you then im sorry i forgot to add you (or i dont like you at all)

my list:
(starting with the old skool)
ms natt
USMC spikey
fishman2
Xenon
marco
heartless dealer
pcrose
winkyee
nike
o snap its eric
the pack
rhomzilla
drew
judazzz
snowcichlid
devon amazon
samT
discusmel
alan
bullsnake
acestro
nismo driver
tinkerbelle


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

What ever happened to Ms. Natt? She just disappeared didn't she? I haven't seen a post from her in forever...


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

KumbiaQueens has stated that in the past...I think she might have said it in Tink's thread about her 2 year anniversary coming up...search for that and see if it's there...


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

ha heartless dealer was a good good friend of mine from high school i miss him hes the one who got me on the site and the hobby i been tryin to get him back around


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Ex0dus said:


> I'm surprised to see that not many people chose Judazzz as their favorite. I personally think he is one of the coolest members on the site who is usually mellow and VERY helpful. *What other member can be gone for a long time, come back, be nominated for MOTM and is almost winning the contest?* At this point it looks like it with be either him or Jerry.
> ~Taylor~


You bring up a great point. He JUST came back from being gone for months. What has he done in that time hes been back compared to what someone liek Jerry or Wink has doen in the time hes been gone? Sorry, jonas is a great member but hes been away for christ sakes.
[/quote]
Well, I had to take a break for a while, because I was on the brink of going postal (which would be easy btw., since I work for the Dutch Postal Service) - I don't think PFury would really benefit from a member that hits the news as an axe-wielding maniac









Anyways, I have more members on my cool person-list than my feeble mind could possible reproduce, so avoid leaving anyone out and make them collapse in tears, I'll just leave at that - those on my list know they are...


----------

